# Product Review: Catalina Aquarium Solar T5 Light



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok guys, 

Got my light in today and I must say that overall first impressions were very good! As most know, Catalina Aquarium is based out of Sacramento, CA and they build all their lights in house. 

I purchased their 4ft 4x bulb Solar T5 HO fixture that puts out 216 watts (54x4). This light is regularly priced for $275 but for some reason its been on sale for $149 for a while! The light sells w/o the mounting legs which are an extra $10, but when I called and asked about the legs, the guys said he'd throw them in for free  The lights ships with two 10,000k and two actinic bulbs. I asked for the actinic to be replaced with four 10,000k and there was no problem with this request! I should have asked for two 6,700Ks Here is the direct link: 4ft Solar T5 Light

The light is built very solid and sturdy. Its made out of light weight aluminum and the ends are plastic. I'm not sure how I feel about the clear plastic mounting legs, but they are very effective and very sturdy. I'm thinking of painting them black but i'm not sure yet. 

The light has two switches and two plugs which is a nice feature. The reflector is a fairly thick piece of a metal material that is bent to create individual reflectors for each bulb, its shaped like this: \_/\_/\_/\_/ Of course, this isnt as good as the true individual reflectors of higher priced lights but for $149, i think its good enough. The light is amazingly bright, it lights up my whole living room!!! im positive it will be more than enough for my planted 55g. The fixture gets warm, but not too hot. It does not come with fans but does have the cut-out if you decided to add a fan. 

Their website says they use "Work Horse 5" ballasts and come with a 5 year warranty - Nice!!! SO, id say im very happy with the purchase and id recommend them :thumbsup: reviews ive read about Solar lights are all positive, so im not too worried. only complaints ive heard is their customer service. but that doesnt really bother me. i dont ask for much. as long as i get what i ordered and it arrives quickly, and its not a piece of junk, then im happy 

here's some pics. enjoy! let me know if anybody has any questions


































































































.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

You'll want to add a splash guard for the sake of your reflectors and bulbs since you aren't using a top - have you noticed that the slit for the splashguard isn't big enough?!? You have to take off a plastic end and slide the acrylic in to fit it.

I have the same light on my 75g and I agree with your review completely!

You'd better put some weeds in that 55g fast or you're going to get algae with that light!


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah i saw that. but how do you get the splash guard to stay in there? it doesnt appear to have any "rails" down the sides to hold the acrylic sheet in??? 

im thinking it might be easier to get two rectangle sheets of acrylic to cover the openings on my tank. would that take care of it you think?


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

oh! and theres no water in there yet, its still empty! gonna start to grow my HC immersed shortly


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

awsome to hear something about these lights, i've been looking at these for w while for a 24" tank. i keep seeing other fixtures but i keep coming back to this one.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

jcardona1 said:


> yeah i saw that. but how do you get the splash guard to stay in there? it doesnt appear to have any "rails" down the sides to hold the acrylic sheet in???


There are rails - look closer. :wink: You may have to take it apart to see them.
I highly recommend taking the plastic endcaps off just to see how the thing is built. You'll see how the reflector, ballast, wiring, bulb end-caps are attached. pretty slick actually.


I went with the 2x 6500k and 2x 10000k. I'm very glad I didn't go with all 10000k. Far too blue.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah ill take it apart and see how its all put together. thx for the info


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

Is there any trouble taking the plastic cap off and putting it back on? I have the fixture for a single 96W compact and the cap is actually maintaining the shape of the hood. When I take it off it wants to curl up so to speak.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Soujirou said:


> Is there any trouble taking the plastic cap off and putting it back on? I have the fixture for a single 96W compact and the cap is actually maintaining the shape of the hood. When I take it off it wants to curl up so to speak.


No trouble - the end-caps actually maintain the shape of the metal (which is actually three pieces tounge-in-groove style). It can "curl up" or go flat, depending on how you have it. I'd say putting the fixture bulbs up is easier to work with. You have to hold it with your hand a bit to get the shape right to put the end-caps back on is all. I just wanted to see how it was wired and if there really was a Workhorse Ballast in there (yep, there was!).


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice review. I just bought the 24 inch pc version and It is great. Their customer service is supreme


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 6, 2008)

Told you, Jim will hook you up!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've had my 48" Solar T5HO since April and I still _*love*_ it! :thumbsup: Are silver fixtures still available? I think mine may be an older model. Are the slits in the sides of the black fixture for fans, or just venting slits? My silver fixture doesn't have fans (or the slits).

I'm pretty sure that the 48" are cheaper b/c Catalina has a competetor on Ebay, Mango277, which is where I actually got my fixture, with legs and moonlights, for $175 shipped. 

I agree that their 10k bulbs are really blue though, bluer than other 10k bulbs that I'm used to. The bulbs are all just stamped "CA"- has anyone done the research to find out the manufactuer? I'd be really interested in their actual spectrum. I'm about to play around with a bunch of different T5HO bulbs to see what spectrum combo I really like the best...


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, it looks like it has cutouts for a fan, but it could be just for ventilation. I asked about the silver color but he said all they had was black. 

I saw the ones on ebay but it seems as though theyve raised the prices. They are now $200 shipped - but also include some LED moonlights. 

also went to lowes and got some acrylic for the splash guard. slid in with no problems. not its good to go!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I have this fixture as well, for the price its pretty hard to beat.

jcardona1, your light is backwards!


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

haha i know! but the right side of the tank is the first thing you see from the living room and i didnt wanna an ugly cord hanging there, so i flipped it around. 

dont know what else to do! lol


----------



## White Worm (Aug 22, 2007)

I like the (2) 10000K but should I ask for the other 2 to be 6500K or the 6700K? Just about ready to order the catalina 4X54 t5.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Either will work, you probably can't tell the difference.


----------



## White Worm (Aug 22, 2007)

28$ for shipping? Is that about the going rate. Cali to Wa state.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

I am also considering one of the 4x54 solar fixtures. It will be going over a 50 gallon long tank and the actinics will be swapped for 6,500 or 6,700K bulbs. I would not want to run all 4 bulbs for the entire photoperiod instead using a midday burst. I am wondering if anyone has any thoughts about what kind of light spread I would get using primarily 2 bulbs since the two banks are side by side. When I spoke with Catalina they told me I could have the fixture wired any way I wanted so there is an option to not have the two banks side by side. They could be staggered or one set could be in the middle. Any thoughts? The one thing I forgot to ask them was if I can mix color temps within a single bank, seems like it should work since the wattage would be the same but I have no experience with T5 lighting.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

If you could get it wired any way, I'd have them staggered.

And yes, you can mix color temperatures within a single bank, it doesn't matter.


----------



## White Worm (Aug 22, 2007)

captain_bu said:


> I am also considering one of the 4x54 solar fixtures. It will be going over a 50 gallon long tank and the actinics will be swapped for 6,500 or 6,700K bulbs. I would not want to run all 4 bulbs for the entire photoperiod instead using a midday burst. I am wondering if anyone has any thoughts about what kind of light spread I would get using primarily 2 bulbs since the two banks are side by side. When I spoke with Catalina they told me I could have the fixture wired any way I wanted so there is an option to not have the two banks side by side. They could be staggered or one set could be in the middle. Any thoughts? The one thing I forgot to ask them was if I can mix color temps within a single bank, seems like it should work since the wattage would be the same but I have no experience with T5 lighting.


Good Info


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Mine came staggered and I didn't specifically ask for it...


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

macclellan said:


> mine came staggered and i didn't specifically ask for it...


+1


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks epicfish... didn't think mixing color temps would be an issue.

Those of you whose fixture came stock with the banks staggered how long ago did you buy it? When I spoke with Catalina today they told me that the stock fixtures come with the two banks side by side. I thought staggered made more sense as a stock configuration.


----------



## White Worm (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll make sure to ask when I order mine just to make sure.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

beautiful tank.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

I have the 24" model with 6 24 watt bulbs and 6 1 watt moonlights.

Regardless of what I have heard about T-5s burning cool,this fixture gets hot.A few more degrees and one would not be able to lay their hand on the top of the fixture for any length of time without getting burned.No caps for the fan cutouts were provided with this fixture.

The moonlights are situated in the center of the fixture with their own reflector which is the same as as the reflectors for the bulbs.So,unlike the OPs fixture whose bulbs are all side by side,the fixtures with the moonlights have the two banks of lights separated,making the fixture necessarily wider by 1 inch.The remote dimmer switch for the moonlights is a nice added feature.These lights work like black lights and make the veins in the leaves of my Sunset Hygro glow unbelievably.
It is a very impressive sight!


----------



## wizzin (Aug 15, 2007)

just wanted to add to the review that these are great fixtures for the price. Very happy with the quality and the experience of buying it. I screwed up and didn't ask for the 6700's and got the 2 blues instead. I'm going to email them and see if i can swap them out by returning the actinic's.

When I unboxed it, I was really blown away by the build quality. The "Made in the USA" is a nice touch too.


----------



## mrwindupbird (Oct 7, 2008)

In the market for a lighting fixture as my 2x15w compliments of walmart kit will clearly not do for a planted tank.

However, I'd like to keep my current hood, which is actually 2 separate parts (24" each), with a clear material to protect the light from water and a pretty solid opening hatch. Has anyone had experience with using a 48" fixture such as this over two separate 24" hoods?


----------



## mrwindupbird (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ Forgot to mention I will only be using 2 of the 4 bulbs this has for now... until I get a pressurized CO2 system. Going with a DIY for now.


----------



## wschalle (Aug 17, 2007)

I have one of these, a 36". It is perfect for my needs.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

wow.. I guess I should of read this before my post.. great info!


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

jcardona1 said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> Got my light in today and I must say that overall first impressions were very good! As most know, Catalina Aquarium is based out of Sacramento, CA and they build all their lights in house.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to thank you for your review. I just got mine in and couldn't be happier with it. I ordered with fans and asked that they be wired on their own switch and plug. They got it all right! Although I wander if I actually needed the fans since I don't really like to use all 216 watts at once. This fixture doesn't get hot at all. It gets 2 :thumbsup::thumbsup: from me!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Even though two bulbs doesn't get the entire fixture hot, cooing fans will reduce the operating temperature of the bulbs, and depending on the bulbs and ballast, you'll get around 20% more light output simply from active cooling.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Even though two bulbs doesn't get the entire fixture hot, cooing fans will reduce the operating temperature of the bulbs, and depending on the bulbs and ballast, you'll get around 20% more light output simply from active cooling.


Interesting.....Glad I went with the fans then.


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Whoo Hoo!!! I ordered a Solar T5 today! Can't wait to replace my JBJ Formosa CF with this.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

i got mine today, very impressed. i got 6500k and 10000k bulbs.
i asked if they had any silver. he said yes, although i got black. the housings are different on the silver models, it is a wedge shaped housing, the same one that they use on their PC lights, looks similar to coralife's. 

overall, i am very happy with the thing. i plan to crack it open soon and see what it looks like inside. 
you cant beat Made in the usa, espescially when you pay cheap for something this good.

i think it is notable that the fixture came packaged very well, they were generous with the tape and actually attatched a wooden board, 1/4" thick to the entire bottom broad side of the box, (side with the bulbs down) to keep the package nice and rigid through the rigors of shipping and protect the delicate bulbs and reflector.

it also looks nice


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmm you can get the 4 x 54 watt T5 unit for $115.00 with free shipping.


----------



## Techsuperstar (Sep 28, 2011)

*My review D+*

Ok.. so I've seen many good reviews of Catalina Aquarium's T5 solar lights. It's hard to believe there are no bad reviews so here is mine. I purchased their 48" 4 bulb T5 light with moonlights only five months ago. Here are the list of complaints:

1: The light came with two broken bulbs. A cracked endcap and a missing splash gard. They didn't want to take it back so they sent me more lights, the plastic end cap, now power switches, and a splash guard. Next thing I know I'm taking it apart and doing electrical work on it because the cracked endpeice couldn't come off without cutting the power swich wires... all in all, good customer service.

2: The plastic stands are extremely cheap. They are not sturdy and dont dare bump the light the wrong way or stand it on the floor. They WILL break very easily!

3: The LED moon lights are contained in a cheap plastic tube that is glued to the inside of the light. First the glue came right off after the light heated up on the first day. The tube fell and glued itself to the splash guard. I had to buy high temp glue and glue it back on. It is now month five and from using the light every day the plastic tube containing the LED's has become tinted black and the LED's are no longer useful (they don't produce any light). I'm going to have to go find a glass tube to replace the plastic one with.

Well thats my review. You get what you pay for I guess. I hope this is helpful for others.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

I bought a used one over a year ago and it has always worked well! I would recommend them. Mine had no fans, which I am glad of, because I hate the fan noise. (The Beatles had a similar complaint) haha


----------



## BayazGouramiz (May 13, 2015)

After 100 plus google searches and countless hours of research, I can not tell you how relieved I am that I called them. I was going out on a limb it was memorial day. Someone answered it was this Jim guy I asked if they had the dual t5 hood he said they don't. I asked when he'd get them in and he said he didn't know or something. He then asked me what tank I had (75g) he then said I can sell u a quad moonlight for 135! Wtf... Sign me up. I said I don't get paid until the 5th. He said he can ship it anyways and charge my card on pay day.  what!?!? Um sure dude. Not only is all of this beyond cool but its by far and away the best deal, and from all the reviews its a solid fixture.so impressed. I can't believe I never called I thought they were out of my price range! I'm going to have to sell my cheap refurbished current led I bought of eBay. That seems to be the only down side. Every post that asks what T5 fixture should I buy that doesn't cost 400, should always say hands down, without a doubt Catalina is the way to go. It would make it way easier on noobs like myself. Oh yeah Jim also threw in legs, plant bulbs, and a splash guard. I could be wrong but this is way better than going with odysea, corallife, or even aquatic life. I was kind of set on going with the aquatic life marquis, but then I started running across a lot of negative reviews. Anyways, I'm super happy and I can't wait until they get here.


----------

